# Bettas in crayon!



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I love everyone's paintings and drawings of bettas, it's inspired me! Since I only have crayons laying around here, I decided to doodle some of my own bettas. I've never drawn bettas before, but it turned out to be pretty fun. 

Atlantis:








The photo I looked at to draw this...









Senor Fiesta:








The photo I looked at to draw this...









Amazon:








The photo I looked at to draw this...


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS! Can you possible do one of my betta? Maybe? 

His name is Comet


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

These drawings are lovely, very acurate too!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bettasforever - Very pretty betta! I'll need a more focused picture to draw from. Do you have any other pics? I'd love to draw Comet for you. 

Cesitle95 - thank you!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

lol, so cute!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

OOh Thats cool!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Aww, that stinks. Until I can find/buy a camera charger that fits my camera, I cant get a picture better than that.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

What about your avatar? I think that's a good one. The pic you posted has a bit of a glare.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Those are great! The betta models and the pics are so cute c:


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, try my avatar please. :3


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's comet!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you draw my fishy???

http://s1008.photobucket.com/albums/af205/maryrox247/?action=view&current=photo.jpg


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sure! Romeo is adorable, I'm gonna start working on his portrait.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's Romeo...


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

That's awesome thank you so much!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

You are so good at this! Could you maybe, if you have spare time, draw my Finny please?  Heres a pic, a more recent one is my avvie, but its kinda blurry >.< sorry.









Sorry for pic size >_< It would be so appreciated


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Finny is a cutie! I will start drawing him tomorrow  I'll post his portrait soon! In your avatar, it seems his fins have really grown.. I'll incorporate that! Love his colors!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yaye! So happy! Take your time! Also, kinda hard to see in the pics, but on his back and sides hes got a bit of black marbling


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

All your drawings are really cute!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's Finny!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

OMG I LOVE IT! THANKS SO MUCH! =D! You got his colors perfectly! *runs off to make it my sig*


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

You're welcome! I'm glad you love it enough to make it part of your sig


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Can you do a pic for me please? Red the one in my avatar he wants to be a star lol


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sure! What's his name? Can you post your avatar pic so its a bit bigger to see? That would help me see his colors better


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

his name is Red.I cant get the picture bigger cause the small one got replaced by the original. (had to change it so it would fit in my avatar) I can put a different picture up so you can see his colors give me a minute....


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

here is two different pictures of him sorry they are big (Im in a hurry) dont have time to resize them....he is red with blue iredesent thank you and we both appriciate it!!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome! His colors are cool. I'll start working on it soon


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Those pictures are so good!! You've got quite a talent, KPullen!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice drawing!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for my Comet pic, I totally forgot that I posted on this thread. :3 I love it, it's saved on my laptop now DD


----------

